# Clown breathing heavy, staying in same spot



## Apwhite (9 mo ago)

I’ve had a clown since April and have had no real problems yet. This is my first marine fish so I’m still pretty inexperienced. This weekend, I was out of town so I had a friend feed him for a couple of days. Sometime while I was gone, the power went out causing the auto timer for my lights to shut off. I don’t know how long the lights were off, but no more than a day to a day and a half. I got home earlier today and I can’t tell if my clown is acting weird or if I’m just overthinking it. He usually hangs out around the top left corner of the tank, but he now seems to not move from there at all. He’s swimming upright, but doesn’t move from the spot he’s in. Occasionally it looks like he stops swimming all together for a second or two before resuming. He doesn’t have any spots on him. I’d just pass it off as weird clown behavior but he also seems to be breathing heavy and not have interest in the food I put in the tank. I don’t know if this is a result of the lights being off for a little too long, a sign of some sort of sickness, or what! Parameters are fine. Please help!!


----------



## Death_by_Dinosaurs (11 mo ago)

Pictures?


----------

